# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Zebrasoma xanthurus

## Julio Macieira

_Zebrasoma xanthurus_

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Acanthuridae
Alimentação: Herbivoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 30 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 300 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------


## Antonio Rocha

Lindo
Pena custar tantos  :SbRiche: 
Cpts

----------

